#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Небольшой сайт

## Александр С

фильмов не очень  :Smilie:  много, зато все ссылки на нем прямые. Будет пополняться, надеюсь.

http://mammaki.net/list.php?c=films


Гималаи
Затерянное королевство Тибета
Первозданная природа. Райские Уголки. Бутан
Миларепа (фильм первый)
Мистическая Азия (восемь частей)
Послание Хамбы Ламы
Ритмы Тибета

----------

Gilave (10.10.2010)

----------


## Add

Дорогой *Александр Савельев*
есть мнение,что Вам на портале может пригодиться вот эта вот подборка материалов
(фильмы, лекции, тексты),посвященная Буддизму, Тибету, ЕС Далай-ламе XIV
пожалуйста, распоряжайтесь материалом по своему Усмотрению)))

*Фильмы на форуме
Далай-лама XIV, Буддизм, Тибет*

----------


## Александр С

Add, спасибо вам, но это не мой сайт  :Smilie:

----------

